
What systemd actually brings to the table: Interfaces - luu
https://evaryont.me/blog/2015/02/what-systemd-actually-brings-to-the-table-interfaces.html
======
digi_owl
Stuff like this really brings home the feel that systemd is by programmers,
for programmers, and very little else.

